# SOS !!!! mon Ibook ne demarre plus !!! disque dur mort



## dadabb (29 Décembre 2005)

A laide, mon ibook ne demarrait plus je viens de mettre le cd d instal et je veins d aller dans utilitaire de disque , mais tout est en rouge je peux rien faire il me dit qu une erreur fatale a ete signalee à l utilitaire !!!!
comment je fais pour recuperer mes donnees !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## etudiant69 (29 Décembre 2005)

As-tu un autre mac sous la main ? 


:modo: PS: pas besoin de poster plusieurs fois le même message...


----------



## dadabb (29 Décembre 2005)

desolee pour la double annonce mais j ai vu que ds le premier forum il n y avait pas bcp de gens . Non je n ai pas un autre mac sous la main j ai seulement un autre pc , pkoi tu penses que je peux faire qqchose avec un autre mac ???


----------



## etudiant69 (29 Décembre 2005)

Oui, tu peux utiliser ton mac en guise de DD en appuyant sur T au dérrage,
il faut pour ça relier les 2 macs par un cable firewire


----------



## etudiant69 (29 Décembre 2005)

sinon as-tu lancer un Hardware Test depuis ton CD d'install? Si oui, que dit-il?


----------



## Freelancer (29 Décembre 2005)

dadabb a dit:
			
		

> A laide, mon ibook ne demarrait plus je viens de mettre le cd d instal et je veins d aller dans utilitaire de disque , mais tout est en rouge je peux rien faire il me dit qu une erreur fatale a ete signalee à l utilitaire !!!!
> comment je fais pour recuperer mes donnees !!!!!!!!!!!!!



est-ce que tu as la possibilité de demarrer depuis un disque externe. un disque ou tu aurais une copie de tes données?


----------



## dadabb (29 Décembre 2005)

merci à tous les deux mais je le trouve ou le hardware test ???
et concernant le disque externe je n ai fais aucune copie de mes donnees nulle part pas de cd pas de disque dur externe, je sais je suis une idiote


----------



## Freelancer (29 Décembre 2005)

dadabb a dit:
			
		

> merci à tous les deux mais je le trouve ou le hardware test ???
> et concernant le disque externe je n ai fais aucune copie de mes donnees nulle part pas de cd pas de disque dur externe, je sais je suis une idiote



le cd hardware test est un des disque livré avec ta machine 
Et non, tu n'es pas une idiote. On commence presque tous à prendre conscience de la nécessité de sauvegarde après un crash disque


----------



## dadabb (29 Décembre 2005)

ah... ce cd la je ne l ai pas je ne suis pas en france en ce moment et j ai seulement mon cd d install...
mais tu sais mon disque dur est mort ? je ne pourrai pas recup mes donnees ??


----------



## xanadu (29 Décembre 2005)

Bonsoir
Pour le test du matériel (test hardware) tu peux aussi démarrer sur ton CD d'installation avec touche  "alt " maintenue , les disques s'affichent et aussi celui du test matériel
tu cliques dessus(ou sur la flèche )  courage


----------



## dadabb (29 Décembre 2005)

bonsoir et merci je viens de faire ce que tu m as dit j ai clique sur la fleche et la j ai la pomme et le rond qui tourne en dessous


----------



## Freelancer (29 Décembre 2005)

dadabb a dit:
			
		

> ah... ce cd la je ne l ai pas je ne suis pas en France en ce moment et j ai seulement mon cd d install...
> mais tu sais mon disque dur est mort ? je ne pourrai pas recup mes données ??



ben vu d'ici, ton disque à l'air mal en point. perso, l'utilitaire disque qui affiche en rouge, c'est la première fois que j'entend parler de ça.
Si tu as un macuser à proximité (physique), il aura peut être diskwarrior qui fonctionne pas mal d'après les échos que j'en ai. Sinon, il faudra peut être investir dans ce logiciel. ou te diriger vers un apple center. peut être pourront-ils effectuer la récupération des données (moyennant finances)


----------



## dadabb (29 Décembre 2005)

oui je sais je ne connait rien mais c quoi un macuser ????


----------



## etudiant69 (29 Décembre 2005)

dadabb a dit:
			
		

> oui je sais je ne connait rien mais c quoi un macuser ????


Macuser = utilisateur de mac


----------



## dadabb (29 Décembre 2005)

xanadu a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir
> Pour le test du matériel (test hardware) tu peux aussi démarrer sur ton CD d'installation avec touche "alt " maintenue , les disques s'affichent et aussi celui du test matériel
> tu cliques dessus(ou sur la flèche ) courage


 
j ai le rond qui tourne encore c est censé durer longtemps?


----------



## dadabb (29 Décembre 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Macuser = utilisateur de mac


 
merci   la blague en plus c que je suis aux USA bravo mon anglais !!!!


----------



## MortyBlake (30 Décembre 2005)

dadabb a dit:
			
		

> j ai le rond qui tourne encore c est censé durer longtemps?




Puisque tu as accès à internet va voir  là (Mac OSX facile) pour démarrer en mode mono utilisateur (fsck -y ou fsck -f).

Tu peux aussi démarrer en appuyant sur la touche T qui devrait démarrer ton mac en disque dur Firewire.

Ce que tu décris ne ressemble pas complètement à un problème de disque dur car tu devrait pouvoir démarre sur le CD système (est-ce bien le CD qui correspond à ton Mac)

Sinon DiskWarrior ou TechtoolPro pourrait t'aider.

Courage ...


----------



## dadabb (30 Décembre 2005)

MortyBlake a dit:
			
		

> Puisque tu as accès à internet va voir là (Mac OSX facile) pour démarrer en mode mono utilisateur (fsck -y ou fsck -f).
> 
> Tu peux aussi démarrer en appuyant sur la touche T qui devrait démarrer ton mac en disque dur Firewire.
> 
> ...


 
Alors je viens d essayer la technque du T , depuis qqes minutes je suis sur un ecran bleu avec l espece d Y jaune qui se ballade qu est ce que je dois faire ???


----------



## Freelancer (30 Décembre 2005)

dadabb a dit:
			
		

> Alors je viens d essayer la technque du T , depuis qqes minutes je suis sur un ecran bleu avec l espece d Y jaune qui se ballade qu est ce que je dois faire ???



ben si tu n'as pas d'autre mac à proximité, ça ne te sert à rien  
reboot en gardant les touches "pomme" et "s" appuyée. tu vas avoir un écran en ligne de commande.
tape fsck -f (fais attention, le clavier sera en qwerty). si tu as un clavier azerty, tape fsck )f, et tu obtiendras fsck -f à l'ecran. puis appuie sur la touche "enter". puis attend que le mac fasse son travail.
ensuite tape reboot et recommence l'opération jusqu'à ce que tu obtienne la ligne "volume appears to be ok"


----------



## dadabb (30 Décembre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> ben si tu n'as pas d'autre mac à proximité, ça ne te sert à rien
> reboot en gardant les touches "pomme" et "s" appuyée. tu vas avoir un écran en ligne de commande.
> tape fsck -f (fais attention, le clavier sera en qwerty). si tu as un clavier azerty, tape fsck )f, et tu obtiendras fsck -f à l'ecran. puis appuie sur la touche "enter". puis attend que le mac fasse son travail.
> ensuite tape reboot et recommence l'opération jusqu'à ce que tu obtienne la ligne "volume appears to be ok"


 
 qd je tombe sur la page noire avec les ecritures blanches j ecris et ca ne fait rien ca n ecrit pas , et je sais que j etais allee voir sur mac os x facile et ils disaient qu il fallait qu il y ait un # mais moi j en ai pas ma derniere ligne c est :
jnl : journal start/end pointers reset ! ( jnl .... des codes )

voila , et j ai lu aussi que sur tiger la journalisation etait automatiquement activee et pour executer la fonction fsmachin  il fazllait qu elle soit desactivee....


----------



## Freelancer (30 Décembre 2005)

dadabb a dit:
			
		

> qd je tombe sur la page noire avec les ecritures blanches j ecris et ca ne fait rien ca n ecrit pas , et je sais que j etais allee voir sur mac os x facile et ils disaient qu il fallait qu il y ait un # mais moi j en ai pas ma derniere ligne c est :
> jnl : journal start/end pointers reset ! ( jnl .... des codes )
> voila , et j ai lu aussi que sur tiger la journalisation etait automatiquement activee et pour executer la fonction fsmachin  il fazllait qu elle soit desactivee....


là, je cale complètement. Si quelqu'un de plus compétent peux d'aider...

ps: pour fsck, tu peux entrer deux arguments:
-y pour les systèmes non journalisés
-f pour les systèmes journalisés 
Rassures-toi, je ne t'ai conseillé que des trucs que j'effectue sur mon système (et qui fonctionnent) .


----------



## MortyBlake (31 Décembre 2005)

dadabb a dit:
			
		

> qd je tombe sur la page noire avec les ecritures blanches j ecris et ca ne fait rien ca n ecrit pas , et je sais que j etais allee voir sur mac os x facile et ils disaient qu il fallait qu il y ait un # mais moi j en ai pas ma derniere ligne c est :
> jnl : journal start/end pointers reset ! ( jnl .... des codes )
> 
> voila , et j ai lu aussi que sur tiger la journalisation etait automatiquement activee et pour executer la fonction fsmachin  il fazllait qu elle soit desactivee....



c'est pas complètement vrai. Quand la journalisation est activé, il faut taper fsck -f (au lieu de -y)

Si tu atteint "la page noire avec les écritures blanches" comme tu dis c'est que possiblement il s'agit d'une erreur soft. Essaies vraiment de taper fsck )f comme a dit Freelancer

Si tu as vraiment besoin rapidement de tes données comme la fonction Target (le Y qui se balade) a l'air de marcher, il faut trouver un ordi avec un port Firewire et brancher le tien dessus, il apparaitra comme un disque dur externe et tu pourras au moins sauvegarder tes données (c'est le plus urgent à faire)

Une fois tes données sauvegardées, si tu ne t'en sors pas, et si tu as le bon CD d'installation, tu peux essayer de réinstaller le système

Sinon, as tu essayé  de réinitialiser la PRAM (démarrer en appuyant sut Alt-Pomme-P-R) cf la page d'aide du support Apple ?

Tu peux aussi jeter un coup d'oeil là et suivre les recommandations

Courage encore et à suivre ...


----------

